# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 9: February 2010



## qqwref (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the ninth monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO (puzzle 4.1.2), Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X. They also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.
- jflySim + qqTimer for 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition is over and the results can be found here.

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *2x2x3*: Average of 12.
- *2x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 1, 2010)

2x2: 7.11, 9.64, 23.19, 5.58, 5.89, 8.38, 9.17, (28.39), 5.45, (4.72), 5.34, 8.27 = 8.80
_yay, counting 23._

3x3: (34.78), 23.58, 20.14, 24.58, 20.19, 23.27, 18.94, 25.02, 20.38, 28.22, 21.47, (16.67) = 23.58
_PB avg _


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 1, 2010)

3x3: (17.77), 13.95, 16.88, 17.66, 13.92, 17.45, 15.75, 15.34, 15.42, (12.77), 16.03, 15.05 = 15.75
_Not bad!_

2x2: 4.14, 3.13, (8.11), 4.44, 4.36, 4.34, 4.36, 7.55, 5.11, 3.58, 3.70, (2.80) = 4.47
_Qflysimer rofl._

4x4: 53.13(DP), 47.06(OP), 49.19(DP), (43.17(NP)), (DNF) = 49.79
_Stupid parities. Still, great average _

2x2x3: (3.58), 9.44, 9.06, 6.61, (17.56), 11.47, 9.28, 13.70, 7.55, 3.97, 5.03, 5.50 = 8.16
_Lolfail._

3x3x2: 24.50, 15.89, 17.52, 20.78, (27.05), (13.92), 20.13, 19.06, 17.08, 15.86, 17.31, 21.64 = 18.98
_First time, except for some warmup solves._

5x5: 1:39.75, (1:40.31), 1:30.08, 1:38.52, (1:30.03) = 1:36.12
_Nice._

6x6: 3:11.39, (3:02.08), (DNF), DNF, DNS = DNF
_:/_


----------



## mande (Feb 1, 2010)

2x2: (3.92), 6.62, 4.79, 11.33, (11.90), 6.14, 5.84, 7.63, 8.58, 6.55, 5.65, 8.74 = 7.19
Comment: Good, at least I'm improving on computer cubes.

3x3: 20.86, 19.53, 27.32, 23.71, 27.66, 18.88, 26.99, 19.68, 19.49, (15.74), 23.14, (27.91) = 22.72
Comment: PB average by a big margin. Also I have never gotten so many sub 20s in an average of 12.


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pyraminx: 8.52, 6.57, (5.09), 6.48, 8.56, 6.92, 8.74, (9.22), 8.68, 9.09, 7.11, 8.15
Not bad

Square-1: 35.96, 32.22, 34.46, 35.20, 33.08 = 34.25

2x2: 3.98, 4.52, 4.74, 2.49, 4.41, 4.68, 4.80, 4.95, 4.76, 4.62, 3.89, 3.29 = 4.37

3x3: 20.88, 13.60, 19.45, 18.29, 19.70, 16.33, 18.83, 19.07, 20.66, 18.13, 19.43, 19.40 = 18.93

2x2x3: 4.29, 3.02, 5.26, 5.94, 5.00, 7.28, 6.22, 4.73, 5.89, 7.84, 6.85, 6.73 = 5.82
My own method is awesome


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 10, 2010)

*4.00 2x2 avg of 12:*2.92, 5.14, (DNF(0.00)), (2.39), 5.55, 3.72, 4.30, 3.36, 3.31, 4.73, 3.30, 3.66

I really haven't registered my CLL algs into computer muscle memory yet.

*9.87 3x3 avg of 12:*9.88, 8.99, (8.81), 9.72, (11.58), 9.72, 9.92, 9.69, 11.20, 10.23, 10.17, 9.16 

Still have yet to get sub-9 a12.

*50.44 4x4 avg of 5:*51.72, 47.30, 51.09, (56.80), (43.61)

Right off the bat. The 56.80 I messed up on PLL and had to re-do 3x3 phase. I don't even have a real 4x4 to practice on so this is good. I should get one...

*1:25.21 5x5 avg of 5:*1:24.22, 1:20.13, 1:24.89, 1:26.52, 1:42.30

5x5 :/ eh, not so much...


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 14, 2010)

2x2x3:

2.41, 4.01, 6.16, 2.62, 5.21, 3.72, 2.59, 7.12, 2.03, 2.31, 6.09, 2.61 => 3.77

Comment: Meh...


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 18, 2010)

5x5x5: 
2:30.80 2:33.23 2:12.28 2:39.57 2:18.72
Haven't tried this in a long time.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha, I forgot completely about this :fp Here are the puzzles I did so far:

Pyraminx: 5.328, 5.844, 6.078, 3.891, 4.453, (9.734), 6.172, 4.750, 4.750, (3.391), 5.281, 4.204 => 5.075
2x2: 4.328, 6.000, (2.625), 3.093, 4.110, 3.859, 3.937, 6.375, 4.938, (7.547), 3.969, 3.484 => 4.409
3x3: (9.468), 13.657, 15.656, 11.563, 14.282, (31.594), 12.782, 10.094, 12.672, 12.891, 11.750, 13.469 => 12.882
4x4: 41.297, 42.250, (37.734), 37.735, (44.656) => 40.427
5x5: (58.609), 1:05.266, (1:19.187), 1:08.547, 1:08.532 => 1:07.448

Final results to come in a bit.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 1, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1*: qqwref - 25 points!!!
*2*: trying-to-speedcube... - 21 points!!
*3*: Neo63 - 20 points!
4: PhillipEspinoza - 19 points
5: Robert-Y - 6 points
6: fanwuq - 2 points
7: mande & Yes, We Can! - 1 point

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. PhillipEspinoza: 3.999
2. Neo63: 4.369
3. qqwref: 4.4093
4. trying-to-speedcube...: 4.471
5. mande: 7.187
6. Yes, We Can!: 8.802

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. PhillipEspinoza: 9.868
2. qqwref: 12.8816
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 15.745
4. Neo63: 18.929
5. Yes, We Can!: 22.579
6. mande: 22.726

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 40.4273
2. trying-to-speedcube...: 49.793
3. PhillipEspinoza: 50.037

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:07.4483
2. PhillipEspinoza: 1:25.210
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 1:36.117
4. fanwuq: 2:27.583

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. trying-to-speedcube...: DNF

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 3.773
2. Neo63: 5.819
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 8.161

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. trying-to-speedcube...: 18.977

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 5.0751
2. Neo63: 7.882

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. Neo63: 34.247
```


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 1, 2010)

6x6x6
1. trying-to-speedcube...: DNF

Lol.


----------



## MrData (Mar 2, 2010)

Dang, I missed it.
I forgot February was only 28 days... 
:/


----------

